
Version control best practices - nreece
http://kevinpelgrims.com/blog/2012/07/05/version-control-best-practices
======
Paul_S
Very solid rules. I (and everyone else on my project) break the one about
commenting out code all the time. When you have 20 people committing the same
file over and over every day it's hard to find something in the history.

